# Street weed in your locale



## Couch_Lock (Jan 27, 2019)

In my area for many yrs quality was very good, many of us outdoor growers quit about 10 yrs back. One of us got popped and the rest of us shut it down. So I'm dependent on 2 townies these days, unless I wanna drive 3 hours to a Massachusetts dispensary and rip myself off on prices. $320 to 360 a zip PLUS Mass. 20% tax on that.

So I usually buy local schwag......even that, as inconsistent as it is, is 250 to 280 a zip, lol. I'm sure I can command 3 bills a zip, if I need money badly.

How expensive is weed in your area? I think these NY prices are likely among the highest in the USA.


----------



## thumper60 (Jan 27, 2019)

Couch_Lock said:


> In my area for many yrs quality was very good, many of us outdoor growers quit about 10 yrs back. One of us got popped and the rest of us shut it down. So I'm dependent on 2 townies these days, unless I wanna drive 3 hours to a Massachusetts dispensary and rip myself off on prices. $320 to 360 a zip PLUS Mass. 20% tax on that.
> 
> So I usually buy local schwag......even that, as inconsistent as it is, is 250 to 280 a zip, lol. I'm sure I can command 3 bills a zip, if I need money badly.
> 
> How expensive is weed in your area? I think these NY prices are likely among the highest in the USA.


Yikes u should move north.here in maine fresh indoor 1-150 oz BM same bud in a store 250-3


----------



## blake9999 (Jan 27, 2019)

Mexican brick weed is going for around $50 an ounce here.


----------



## min0r (Jan 27, 2019)

i get my stuff online.

$125/oz for some topshelf. they throw a good amount extra too most the time.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 27, 2019)

It's a no brainer to grow inside here, some time in April (becomes legal) I'll start. Spent $1300 so far on my setup.......If I was single I'd have grown all along, but with the wife I have I gotta wait it out.


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Jan 27, 2019)

At the Government store (NSLC) the prices are $6.33(CDN)/g & up.
A phone call gets $5.00/g


----------



## Renfro (Jan 27, 2019)

Out here $100 a zip for high test on the street.


----------



## rootforme (Jan 28, 2019)

Renfro said:


> Out here $100 a zip for high test on the street.


I'll take 64 of them thanks man


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 28, 2019)

Renfro said:


> Out here $100 a zip for high test on the street.


Impressive. But likely due to 4+ yrs of legal grows in ur state.


----------



## Renfro (Jan 28, 2019)

rootforme said:


> I'll take 64 of them thanks man


lol outdoor hardly even sells around here, so much dank clean indoor at low prices.


----------



## rootforme (Jan 28, 2019)

Renfro said:


> lol outdoor hardly even sells around here, so much dank clean indoor at low prices.


I'm coming to maine to visit packing as we speak see your in 5 hours!


----------



## rootforme (Jan 28, 2019)

Black Domina x GSC


----------



## Renfro (Jan 28, 2019)

Thing is out here with dispensaries running specials for $60 ounces of weed thats say 8 out of 10 quality there is no reason for people to buy street weed at high prices to get a good personal stash, plus there is variety. Again no need to pay high prices. Prohibition is the only reason a black market thrives in some states. I can remember the days of paying $400 for a zip of high test IF I could find it.


----------



## rootforme (Jan 28, 2019)

Renfro said:


> Thing is out here with dispensaries running specials for $60 ounces of weed thats say 8 out of 10 quality there is no reason for people to buy street weed at high prices to get a good personal stash, plus there is variety. Again no need to pay high prices. Prohibition is the only reason a black market thrives in some states. I can remember the days of paying $400 for a zip of high test IF I could find it.


Some people still do if they can't find the high test. Alot of people are into the smartbud cans and you don't really get a break on them unless you buy a gazillion of them. Around here they're about 45 - 50 each and retail for 60 each no volume discount on retail. That means an oz is worth 480 dollars. I do nitrogen canning for boutique market. You can take your high test 60 - 100 dollar oz Colorado bud and stick into a designer can sealed in nitrogen and get 60 per 1/8th for it out on the east coast. If that were legal of course


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 28, 2019)

Massachusetts dispensaries have great flower, but crazy prices. My brother pays'em, but he has a sick retirement pension.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jan 28, 2019)

Out this way I have seen it go any were from 90-3 an oz of top quality but then again I have seen terrible quality go for the same prices so it really just depends


----------



## Renfro (Jan 28, 2019)

Couch_Lock said:


> Massachusetts dispensaries have great flower, but crazy prices. My brother pays'em, but he has a sick retirement pension.


Yeah the licensed competition and all the greenhouse grows they've put up, they got the costs down so low, dispensaries are wholesaling pounds between each other at ridiculous prices like $400 a pound for the lower end stuff. Even high test indoor weed goes from cultivator to dispensary for a wholesale of like $750. It's getting harder for the indoor commercial grows to compete with the low prices and sheer volume these greenhouses are pumping out. A lot of money was spent over the years and it shows, the bottom dropped right out of the industry. Would suck to be a commercial grower that invested millions in a big warehouse grow thinking they'd sell their shit wholesale for $1500 a pound.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 28, 2019)

320 to 360 + a 20% tax on recreational is just fuckin insane. I'm gonna go dry till I complete a grow. I visit my brother atm, to get a buzz......the local shit doesn't get me high.


----------



## Renfro (Jan 28, 2019)

Couch_Lock said:


> 320 to 360 + a 20% tax on recreational is just fuckin insane. I'm gonna go dry till I complete a grow.


Yeah thats like when it started here. In time those prices will drop as supply and demand takes over and growers keep trying to move increasing quantities of weed to a limited market.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Jan 28, 2019)

Renfro said:


> Yeah the licensed competition and all the greenhouse grows they've put up, they got the costs down so low, dispensaries are wholesaling pounds between each other at ridiculous prices like $400 a pound for the lower end stuff. Even high test indoor weed goes from cultivator to dispensary for a wholesale of like $750. It's getting harder for the indoor commercial grows to compete with the low prices and sheer volume these greenhouses are pumping out. A lot of money was spent over the years and it shows, the bottom dropped right out of the industry. Would suck to be a commercial grower that invested millions in a big warehouse grow thinking they'd sell their shit wholesale for $1500 a pound.





Renfro said:


> Yeah thats like when it started here. In time those prices will drop as supply and demand takes over and growers keep trying to move increasing quantities of weed to a limited market.


These two sum it up my area since legalization has kicked in fully


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 31, 2019)

Regret starting this thread. One guy in it started pm'ing me and others about meeting and "hookin up". Wish it was deleted already.


----------



## Renfro (Jan 31, 2019)

Couch_Lock said:


> Regret starting this thread. One guy in it started pm'ing me and others about meeting and "hookin up". Wish it was deleted already.


Can he be blocked?


----------



## Renfro (Jan 31, 2019)

You can click on his user and click Ignore. I did that.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 31, 2019)

ignored, yeah. Don't think much else.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jan 31, 2019)

Haaaaaa too funny!!! If your street isn't fresh, and I am talking less than 2 months, you might as well make oil with it!!! Denver street prices, top shelf fresh $100 zip . . . Everything else $50 zip.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 31, 2019)

NY is bout 4 yrs behind u coloradians, lol.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jan 31, 2019)

NY will get there quick enough! Seems normal here is Colorado now . . . Still having to take piss tests for work sucks!


----------



## Renfro (Jan 31, 2019)

Coloradoclear said:


> NY will get there quick enough! Seems normal here is Colorado now . . . Still having to take piss tests for work sucks!


I say if they wanna judge the quality of my work by the contents of my urine they can keep their money.


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 31, 2019)

Couch_Lock said:


> Regret starting this thread. One guy in it started pm'ing me and others about meeting and "hookin up". Wish it was deleted already.


Lol.. I am in mass and just made my first trip to the dispensary in Salem. $180 dollar purchase with $38 additional dollars in taxes. The buds were top notch but at that price i wont be back unless prices come way down


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 31, 2019)

Boatguy said:


> Lol.. I am in mass and just made my first trip to the dispensary in Salem. $180 dollar purchase with $38 additional dollars in taxes. The buds were top notch but at that price i wont be back unless prices come way down


My brother makes that trip, but to Theory wellness in Great Barrington......Insane prices + that 20% tax on top of it all.
Its good bud but we may be able to grow better.


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 31, 2019)

Couch_Lock said:


> My brother makes that trip, but to Theory wellness in Great Barrington......Insane prices + that 20% tax on top of it all.
> Its good bud but we may be able to grow better.


I dont have the room to grow the variety they have. I will use them when i want to mix it up.
Same strain gets old pretty quick


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 31, 2019)

Couch_Lock said:


> Regret starting this thread. One guy in it started pm'ing me and others about meeting and "hookin up". Wish it was deleted already.


Change your privacy preferences so the only people who can PM you are those you follow. Do that for a bit and then drop back to member only.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jan 31, 2019)

Most dispensary weed in Colorado is 7-8 on the 1-10 scale. Now the weed in Nederland . . . WOW!!!


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 31, 2019)

Boatguy said:


> I dont have the room to grow the variety they have. I will use them when i want to mix it up.
> Same strain gets old pretty quick


I can vouch for Greenpoint Seeds or DC Seed Exchange.
Bought from both without bullshit problems. Theres a huge Greenpoint Seeds thread here, you can see the genetics (quality)......


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jan 31, 2019)

I have had nothing but great strains from GPS seeds! @Chunky Stool, he has some amazing results with their gear!!! I have grown out Ace High, Raspberry kush and Pebble Pusher. Think their is still Chinook Haze and LVTK . . . MAYBE others in my drawer lol.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jan 31, 2019)

Watch the auctions for cheap seeds . . . $30 a pack


----------



## sarahJane211 (Apr 16, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> How expensive is weed in your area? I think these NY prices are likely among the highest in the USA.


My areas .........
Thailand, not worth the risk, grow and smoke your own the suppliers are all police snitches.
Vietnam, $10 a bag, variable quality my last buy was full of seeds, all the tobacco girls have it for sale, they'll ask for $30.
Cambodia, also $10 a bag, guys sitting around on their m/cs after dark, last bag I bought was pretty good, for jungle brick, they also ask for $20.

Bag size, generally two bags will fit in a 20 ciggy packet (which is where they hide them) ....... 10-12gms.
How much is in your zip 28gms (1oz)?


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Apr 17, 2020)

There are places trying to get over 500$ an ounce plus tax! And the shits not even that good.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Apr 17, 2020)

Coloradoclear said:


> Haaaaaa too funny!!! If your street isn't fresh, and I am talking less than 2 months, you might as well make oil with it!!! Denver street prices, top shelf fresh $100 zip . . . Everything else $50 zip.


Properly cured and stored weed stays good pretty much forever.


----------



## Marla 420 (Apr 23, 2020)

I know someone who lives in CO and sends his sister smoke through the mail to TX. It's expensive tho. 300 the OZ for "Top SHelf". I got Sundae Driver for 80 the quarter (She sells it for 90 but gave me a deal cuz it was my first time going to them). It was Fire probably the best weed I have smoked but....... I can't pay that much for smoke. Usually for Mids sometimes close to top shelf if your lucky it's 60-65-70 the quarter and 10 a G. I got screwed over by an ex dealer I thought I could trust for an OZ so I'm not smoking right now until I can grow my own. Suppppppperrrrr Boooorrrreeeedddddddddd.  I like smoking and watching RIck and Morty and American Dad lol.


----------



## Itdontstop (Jul 2, 2020)

rootforme said:


> Some people still do if they can't find the high test. Alot of people are into the smartbud cans and you don't really get a break on them unless you buy a gazillion of them. Around here they're about 45 - 50 each and retail for 60 each no volume discount on retail. That means an oz is worth 480 dollars. I do nitrogen canning for boutique market. You can take your high test 60 - 100 dollar oz Colorado bud and stick into a designer can sealed in nitrogen and get 60 per 1/8th for it out on the east coast. If that were legal of course


How do you your own seal nitrogen cans


----------

